# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  غربة وغرباء..!

## سارة بنت محمد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

وبعد، 

فكلنا يستشرف أن يكون من الغرباء ولا شك مع عظم ما يعلم من أجرهم

ومنا من يحسب نفسه على خير و يعد نفسه من الغرباء و....لا يزكي على الله أحد!!

فهل نحن من الغرباء؟

يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(1)

ينكرون علينا أننا لسنا مثل الغرب المبهر بحضارته البراقة وعلومه الدنيوية
فنتفاخر عليهم بإتقاننا للغات الغربية
وما في بيوتنا من مشابهات لهم دنيوية
ونجتهد في استيراد كلام كل ناعق وبرامج تنموية
ونلوي ألسنتنا تقليدا لهم في الطرق الكلامية
نابذين جاهلين بلغتنا العربية
ونحرص على أن تكون لنا صحبة من كل الطوائف لنستدل على تسامحنا مع الآخر ولو كان لنا كاره ولديننا محارب
ويتبع ذلك ولا ريب شيء من التماهي والتنازل عن ثوابتنا الشرعية..إرضاء لنزغات الآخرين الشيطانية!

ثم حين نخلو إلى بعضنا بعضنا ..تباكينا على حالنا وغربتنا وهزيمتهم النفسية!!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله ( كتاب** مدارج السالكين 3 / 187 ،188 ) :
**
" ... ومن صفات هؤلاء الغرباء - الذين غبطهمالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - : التمسك بالسنة ، إذا رغب عنها الناس . وترك ما أحدثوه ، وإن كان هوالمعروف عندهم . وتجريد التوحيد وإن أنكر ذلك أكثر الناس . وترك الانتساب إلى أحدغير الله ورسوله ، لا شيخ ولا طريقة ولا مذهب ولا طائفة . بل هؤلاء الغرباء منتسبونإلى الله بالعبودية له وحده ، وإلى رسوله بالإتباع لما جاء به وحده.وهؤلاء هم القابضون على الجمر حقاوأكثر الناس - بل كلهم - لائم لهم ، فلغربتهم بين هذا الخلق يعدونهم أهلشذوذ وبدعة ومفارقة للسواد الأعظم".

*

----------

